# Looking for a partner to join me for skype meetings



## alexaaz (Feb 21, 2015)

Desperately looking for a partner to start a skype group sessions. time – around 8 (pacific time), day – no matter.


A few months ago I started slowly to get out of my isolation for a while. I visit my local therapist once a week and want to give a try for group meetings, over skype the price is much cheaper, so I want it two times per week. 



my fellow gave me the contact of this therapist, she helped him to overcome the fear of driving with NO medication AT ALL and relationship anxiety, now he found a girlfriend and they are about to marry.


I don’t have specific problem, but sometimes it’s difficult in dealing with my life and people around, don’t want to do anything. 
want to see if this helps me


Is anyone to join me?? Please asap!!!


----------



## alexaaz (Feb 21, 2015)

forget to add - there're up to 4 people on the group meeting


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## alexaaz (Feb 21, 2015)

CloudsOfPurple said:


> I too am looking for people to skype with. My username is CloudsOfPurple


Great! Sent you a pm


----------



## 1lonely (Feb 22, 2015)

i'm in, please put me on the list
i've never tried skype though, but now it's hard to spend ah hour driving to my local group


----------



## KeeganG (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd like to join


----------



## sarette (Mar 20, 2015)

hi my name is sara ! i would like to join too ^^


----------



## QuietEmerald (Sep 26, 2014)

<_< I will give it a try.


----------

